# Whatsit for Monday 2/20



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

*I'm getting deserate!  I gotta schnooker y'all sometime!*







.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine hasn't been guessed yet. 

I haven't got a clue about this one though... Can't even think of an 'oh well, it sorta looks like this'-guess...
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 20, 2012)

boots laces hole


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 21, 2012)

Time for a hint:

It's a hard plastic.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Time for a hint:
> 
> It's a hard plastic.


Well, I knew _that_.  

It looks like a screw hole in something, with a little plastic 'button' or sticker covering up the screw.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 21, 2012)

Judobreaker said:


> Mine hasn't been guessed yet. .............



.............................


----------



## nmoody (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks similar to the hard plastic on the light shield posted not too long ago.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it the bottom of an orbital sander?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 21, 2012)

Tripod head.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2012)

Hint: 

It has to do with old memory.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## nmoody (Feb 22, 2012)

Haha! A floppy!


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice lol.


----------

